# Video and Photos from AORTA 2010



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

A helmet cam video of some of us riding one of the nice singletrack and downhill trails at Bent Creek.

I cobbled this together quickly and didn't get fancy with titles or effects. There is no music, just 100% unedited footage.

Hopefully VIMEO doesn't ruin it to display on the net.

We had a great time, hope others did also.

Paul and Jeanne


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Paul,
Great video! I really enjoy the way you guys communicate so well. 
Thanks for making the trip up, and congratulations again on the grand-stoker too.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Awesome, awesome, awesome*

Good job P&J! That really embodied the essence of the what it felt like to ride those trails. I could feel my adrenaline rise as I was just watching and listening.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm just glad I didnt get steamrolled by a tandem freight train (my 1st time leading a tandem ride) 


Sam I am


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hollis said:


> I'm just glad I didnt get steamrolled by a tandem freight train (my 1st time leading a tandem ride)
> 
> Sam I am


If you look close, you got in the video a few times. We should have put you on the back and let Jeanne ride the single.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been trying to get more video edited. Thought I was doing good but Microsoft and it's editing programs don't want to play well with me.

The first video was edited in Moviemaker on the home PC (running windows xp), old school worked fine, but a bit slow. 

Tried to edit these latest videos in movimaker on the laptop (running windows vista), seems vista doesn't "see" the AVI files to edit, only the soundbites.

SOOOOOO, after some net searching for solutions I download new codecs, assured this will end my woes. WRONG.

So next advice says use the "new" Windows Live moviemaker. So I download windows live moviemaker. Start editing, hey this works decent, edit for several hours. Go to play these edited videos in any but windows live, or even upload and it won't show them.

So new plan is, get rid of vista, update to windows 7, take all the hours of editing and try and redoo it in the old proven windows moviemaker on the home PC in windows XP.

Sorry for the delays, There is a bunch more video, hopefully worth the wait.

PK


----------

